# Vizio 550NV Screen Problem



## monkeyelvis (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

The unit powers up, but displays thousands of thin vertical lines (various shades of grey, blue and green mostly). It flickers, and the vertical lines move from the right side of the screen to the left. Sounds works, and occasionaly it will display a garbled part of the source image. 

It started off as a problem when only the backlight would come on, and I couldn't get any menus or sound at all. I left in unplugged overnight and got it to turn on today, did a factory reset and now have this issue.

Is this the main board or is there another part that I need to be looking for?

I appreciate any thoughts or comments on the issue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi monkeyelvis


The problem is a bad LCD screen or defective tab.


----------



## monkeyelvis (Aug 8, 2012)

What is a tab?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The tab is where the ribbon cable and LCD screen connect to each other on the LCD side.


----------



## monkeyelvis (Aug 8, 2012)

Ah I see. I tried it again last night and did not get the vertical line stuff at all, I was able to watch a blu-ray for about 10 minutes without, and then it started cutting out to where all you could see was the backlight, no sound either. Then it would intermittently come back, and go back to backlight only again.

It sounds to me like this is heat related, and as it warms up it is causing something to go out of spec. If the LCD was fried, it would work at all, even intermittently, correct?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

monkeyelvis said:


> Ah I see. I tried it again last night and did not get the vertical line stuff at all, I was able to watch a blu-ray for about 10 minutes without, and then it started cutting out to where all you could see was the backlight, no sound either. Then it would intermittently come back, and go back to backlight only again.
> 
> It sounds to me like this is heat related, and as it warms up it is causing something to go out of spec. If the LCD was fried, it would work at all, even intermittently, correct?




The next time your screen goes black place a flashlight beam directly to the LCD screen, if you can see a faint image then one of the backlights is fried. If the screen is completely black with no image at all the problem is your inverter board.


----------



## monkeyelvis (Aug 8, 2012)

I tried the flash light test and there was no image at all behind it. The backlight is definitely on. I took it apart to look for blown capacitors or any signs of heat damage and couldn't see anything. 

I got a replacement TCON off eBay and put that in today, and was able to get 10 minutes of video and sound, then the screen did sort of a flicker and video was gone, but the sound stayed on. Video source was connected via HDMI. So I guess the Main Board is the next thing to try?


----------



## salvamex (Dec 16, 2012)

how did you do a factory reset?


----------

